

New PHP5 Open Source Framework - Artisan System - leftnode
http://artisansystem.com
Artisan System is a new PHP5 Framework that allows for easy web software creation. It's been in development for a while now, and this is only the initial release, but development is will continue for a while.<p>Artisan System supports all of the usual things you would expect a framework to support: MVC, Database abstraction layer, templates, authentication, users, etc. with a lot more in the pipeline.<p>Please take the time to check it out and let me know what you think.<p>Thanks!
======
aaroneous
It might not be ready for prime-time... Artisan_Database_Mysqli::connect() >
Can't connect to MySQL server on 'mysql.artisansystem.com' (113)
(/mnt/local/home/artisansystem/asfw/Database/Mysqli.php +85, Code: 200)

------
zacharydanger
I've been seeing this Artisan framework being built for a while now. So, grats
to Vic for finally releasing it.

